# Want some opinion's on cwm touch



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wondering how those that have cwm touch like it. I always used cwm, then I jumped to rzr recovery for the fact that i could hold down the volume button and it would scroll as well as wiping data, cache, and dalvic all in one shot. Although I'm intrigued by cwm touch,it sounds really cool. So I just want some opinions on it from those who have it or tried it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I love it, I had used CWM since the beginning and the touch is killer

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

I like it. Its a few dollars to a good cause and reduces wear on the power/rocker buttons. Much faster for me than scrolling to download folder to get to my flashables. Do it. Do it now.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I also love cwm touch, but there is a bug when you shut the phone off for charging it will boot itself backup to recovery. I hope that gets fixed in the next update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I also love cwm touch, but there is a bug when you shut the phone for charging it will boot itself backup to recovery. I hope that gets fixed in the next update.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It isn't a bug to me, I fins it useful, but that is just me

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

I did not like it, the font was so big all my flash filenames were off the screen, and only a few options were visible at any time. I didn't spend any time looking for a solution though. Realized I was plenty happy with the non touch version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

If you like CWM Touch, try TeamWin 2.00. It has touch, a nice interface and some good features.


----------



## masInvasion (Jul 9, 2011)

EDIT* nvm


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You can also get clockwork touch recovery from here  and flash it with fastboot.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I kinda like the functionality on the non-touch version better, I liked being able to scroll up to get to the end of my SD card's contents rather than scrolling all the way down

that said, it works fine and seems a lot more readable to me, so ymmv


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Xanth said:


> I did not like it, the font was so big all my flash filenames were off the screen, and only a few options were visible at any time. I didn't spend any time looking for a solution though. Realized I was plenty happy with the non touch version.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


+1 for this. I went back to the non touch version as well. Partly also because of the bug already mentioned about rebooting into recovery when charging with power off.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Gatorguy said:


> +1 for this. I went back to the non touch version as well. Partly also because of the bug already mentioned about rebooting into recovery when charging with power off.


I prefer touch. I actually think the "bug" is fantastic! It means I can get to recovery if power switch breaks. I never turn off my phone anyway.


----------



## wastedmatter (Feb 22, 2012)

I liked the touch version but switched back to the regular version because I couldn't find a way to manage the recovery from within the OS with the touch recovery installed.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I tried it out and it's pretty cool. Switched over to rzr recovery about 3 or more months ago and when I switched to cwm touch my old backups from the origional cw showed up and worked with the touch version. I still like the fact rzr recovery wipes everything at once and does it a little faster but I also like the big font of cwm touch and the fact that I forgot I have the backup of my phone origional out of the box.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Well I tried it out and it's pretty cool. Switched over to rzr recovery about 3 or more months ago and when I switched to cwm touch my old backups from the origional cw showed up and worked with the touch version. I still like the fact rzr recovery wipes everything at once and does it a little faster but I also like the big font of cwm touch and the fact that I forgot I have the backup of my phone origional out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


 I have a full wipe zip that makes things simple for any recovery, it wipes it all data,cashe,dalvik, batt stats the whole 9, if you would like to try it I'll post it.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love a copy of that wipe file if you don't mind

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a really bumpy first couple of flashes with it. Other than that, and the bug (that really isn't a prob) where it boots into recovery of you try to charge it while powered off, it's been great.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> I would love a copy of that wipe file if you don't mind
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is thejondudes 3x wipe. 
http://db.tt/7RALW7BA


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's another one.
http://db.tt/XxPYRkzk


----------

